# Iron House, Scotland - March 2015



## Stussy (Jul 14, 2015)

This explore was a fairly random find for myself, after a day out looking around my local area some locations I had spotted previously I passed this place unexpectedly. A quick stop, run along and peek in the windows to check if it was empty and had potential, creeping up behind the building peering in the small back window, it a cracking looking vintage cooker it looked like it had potential!!

A week or two passes before I return to avert any suspicious neighbours wondering why my car would be parked up close by. After my first look, I was excited to get in and have a proper look around, I wasn't disappointed!
































This place has lots more to offer, and need revisit it sometime to capture more have a proper look around, there are a couple more photos on my Flickr, if you are interested to see more!


Thanks for looking!



​


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 14, 2015)

That's mad, it looks like any other empty tumble down derp! 
Fantastic find, and a fantastic set of photos. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 14, 2015)

That's really nice stussy..great shots too


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 14, 2015)

Awesome find! I don't think I can cycle up to Scotland and back though.


----------



## smiler (Jul 14, 2015)

That's a little beaut Stussy, Nicely Done, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Stussy (Jul 14, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> That's mad, it looks like any other empty tumble down derp!
> Fantastic find, and a fantastic set of photos.
> Thanks for sharing



Its whats out there if people take the time too look!

Thanks for all the kind comments!


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 14, 2015)

excellent Stussy!  one day soon I shall venture that far up an hopefully uncover what you do!


----------



## Big C (Jul 15, 2015)

Nob on set there, what an absolutely brilliant find.
Next visit, take some LSD and examine that upstairs wallpaper for 8-10 hours.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 15, 2015)

Complete and utter gem of a place. Excellent shots too...


----------



## degenerate (Jul 16, 2015)

Very nice, some trippy wallpaper in there!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 16, 2015)

That wallpaper on the upstairs landing will do ma heid in. But excellent photos as per your usual. I like the furniture, beautiful book-matched veneer and obviously not English. I've seen that type of furniture in your other reports. The house is in not too bad condition though.


----------



## Stussy (Jul 16, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That wallpaper on the upstairs landing will do ma heid in. But excellent photos as per your usual. I like the furniture, beautiful book-matched veneer and obviously not English. I've seen that type of furniture in your other reports. The house is in not too bad condition though.



Thanks for the kind comments Hugh and everyone else. The furniture is typically scottish, never too grand, sturdy and practical. I do need a re-visit to this one, there was another room filled with furniture, so might take the opportunity to have a look through, maybe create a few more shots.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 17, 2015)

Stussy said:


> Thanks for the kind comments Hugh and everyone else. The furniture is typically scottish, never too grand, sturdy and practical. I do need a re-visit to this one, there was another room filled with furniture, so might take the opportunity to have a look through, maybe create a few more shots.



That would be great if you could do a re-visit as I do woodworking as a pastime and I like different styles of furniture.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 18, 2015)

Fantastic. Loving that head on typewriter shot. Great find


----------



## missmesonoxian (Jul 18, 2015)

Great find! Some lovely photographs, too.


----------



## Potter (Jul 18, 2015)

Another great time capsule


----------



## Dugie (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice find & photos Stussy.


----------



## InquisitiveFox (Jul 22, 2015)

That wallpaper int the loft room is just amazing! I think I would actually pay for info on the location if I lived in Scotland, the fire place is so unusal I dont think I have seen anything like it. Fantastic find well done


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 22, 2015)

Another great set, you are very lucky to live up in the north east. I travelled through Aberdeenshire recently and saw many abandoned houses, unfortunately I was only able to visit a couple of sites. A lovely part of the country though.


----------



## Stussy (Jul 23, 2015)

InquisitiveFox said:


> That wallpaper int the loft room is just amazing! I think I would actually pay for info on the location if I lived in Scotland, the fire place is so unusal I dont think I have seen anything like it. Fantastic find well done



Thankfully this hobby is not about paying for locations, generally its all based on trust.


----------



## Lavino (Jul 23, 2015)

Great stuff I love these abandoned houses that you can just drop-on well done stussy..


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 24, 2015)

Cracker that Stussy lad, liked the write up and loved the images , one more of many gems up your way.


----------

